# how safe ar PPI s ?



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

have heard conflicting reports on safety of drugs like nexium ( PPIs) - anyone been on them longterm?thanks for any and all helpGod blesslori


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I've heard the same thing. I wish I could take something else besides a PPI or H2 blocker, since all of those interfere to some degree with our ability to absorb calcium and some other minerals + B vitamins. Several of my friends who take them are now showing signs of osteoporosis and B12 deficiency, and they're still young! And you can't just take B12 tablets for it either, you need shots.I try to be so careful about not eating reflux trigger foods, but still have some reflux. Now I've started to get irregular heartbeats, also a possible side effect of PPIs, I'm afraid. I've been reading on several forums for those with heart arrhythmias and they've said they're afraid that the irregular or fast heartbeats are from PPIs.I'm down to 20 mg a day of Nexium (only PPI that doesn't give me bad headaches, but it's pricey). Sometimes I supplement with a mylanta tablet at night if I need it. But I wish I could just stop taking Nexium. Don't want to substitute an H2 blocker like Zantac, Pepcid, or ranitidine either...same problems. I've tried the vinegar thing...awful heartburn. Also tried other "natural" remedies. Nothing worked very well. SIGH...........................


----------

